# Hoosier 3D indoor Triple Crown



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Who's all going to the Indoor Triple Crown IBO event in Northern Indiana.:darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm going to try to at least make it to a couple of them...Anderson at least


----------



## bradwood (Sep 3, 2008)

wnen and where can I find out about these shoots?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Should be on the IBO web site. www.ibo.net


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*A couple of Questions*

A few questions on these shoots:
a) Are they all IBO qualifiers?
b) What is the price for these shoots?
c) Will they be 30 targets?
d) Do I need to call ahead to reserve a time? 
e) Can I shoot with a group (<5) of friends?


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Gils4x4 said:


> A few questions on these shoots:
> a) Are they all IBO qualifiers?
> b) What is the price for these shoots?
> c) Will they be 30 targets?
> ...


a) Yes
b) $30
c)Yes
d)Yes
e)Yes
See you there!!!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's the dates directly off the IBO website

1/22-24 The Club House Archery and Pro Shop I.B.O. World Qualifier / 1st Leg Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge Greg Combs 765-358-3405 

2/12-14 Girt\'s Archery I.B.O. World Qualifier / 2nd Leg Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge Tony Girt 765-644-7113 

3/26-28 Bass and Bucks I.B.O. World Qualifier / 3rd Leg Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge Josh Butcher 260-569-1853


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

I called and no one is reserving shooting times until after January 1st. I would call early if you can't make it on Friday or Sunday cause I bet Saturday will fill up fast.


----------



## Nickel Shooter (Apr 10, 2009)

what did they do with all the money last year.. I got 2nd over all and placed in all three shoots and didnt see crap.. not that is the reason i shoot , but last year i paid 30 or 40$ a shoot and nota. When a guy next to me shot the same course for 15$ just to shoot. dont make sense


----------



## 9erminer (Dec 22, 2007)

jfox said:


> I called and no one is reserving shooting times until after January 1st. I would call early if you can't make it on Friday or Sunday cause I bet Saturday will fill up fast.


I have never been to one of these. Can you go just to spectate jfox? I have always wanted to watch some pros shoot. Which one is closest to us? I live in Lynnville.


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

9erminer said:


> I have never been to one of these. Can you go just to spectate jfox? I have always wanted to watch some pros shoot. Which one is closest to us? I live in Lynnville.



Im sure you can,If you were wanting to watch someone in peticular you would have to know what time they were shooting. The closet one to us is Anderson Indiana at Girts it about 3 1/2 hours. The one in Gaston at "The Club house" is about another 30 minutes. The one in Wabash Indiana at Bass and Bucks is about 5 1/2 hours. Are thinking about going?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Shot Girt's last year but don't recall seeing any pros...course I miss a lot...


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Shot Girt's last year but don't recall seeing any pros...course I miss a lot...



are you going back this year, maybe Ill try to get the same shooting time


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jfox said:


> are you going back this year, maybe Ill try to get the same shooting time


Haven't really decided yet, I'll let you know...


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Haven't really decided yet, I'll let you know...


Ya let me know I don't plan on spending the night at the one at Girts or the one at The club house but I may get a hotel for the one in Wabash.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Do you only shoot one leg or do you have to shoot all three? This is new to me so any help you could give would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

pTac said:


> Do you only shoot one leg or do you have to shoot all three? This is new to me so any help you could give would be appreciated! Thanks!



You can shoot one or all it's up to you but to be eligable for the buckle you have to shoot all three.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> You can shoot one or all it's up to you but to be eligable for the buckle you have to shoot all three.


One more question: do you only shoot one day of those posted at each place (i.e. Bass and Bucks is March 26-28, so do I shoot all three days or just one of those days)? How long does a round take so I can plan for the day? Thanks again!


----------



## Nickel Shooter (Apr 10, 2009)

You only shoot one day.. It takes anywhere form 2 to 4 hours.. it is a cool shoot to go to. A lot of good people shoot it every year.


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

pTac said:


> One more question: do you only shoot one day of those posted at each place (i.e. Bass and Bucks is March 26-28, so do I shoot all three days or just one of those days)? How long does a round take so I can plan for the day? Thanks again!


be sure to call ahead and get a shooting time.:wink:


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> You can shoot one or all it's up to you but to be eligable for the buckle you have to shoot all three.


How do you get a buckle? Just shoot all three?


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

You have to shoot all three and have the highest total score to receive a buckle. Unless of course you are in a class that has less than 5 shooters then you get nothing.


----------

